# Just wondering about handling newborn babies?



## Shiver (Nov 17, 2010)

To start off, Shiver isn't pregnant (we're still looking for a suitable female friend). I'm just curious about something I've always heard, which is that you shouldn't touch newborn babies because the mother might turn away and reject them. Is this true only for wild rats since they're not used to human contact / smell, or is this for a certain period of time right after birth? It just confuses me a little bit, since I've read to handle and socialize babies, but I've always heard to not touch small babies like rabbits, rats, mice, etc? Thanks!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

it's fine with rats. it's best to handle them right from day one... it's crucial to their socialization, especially if they're a pet store accident or such where you're unsure of the rat's temperament history. just make sure to take mom out before you try to handle the babies cause she could get protective and hurt you or them.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah there no problem with you touching the babies. Rats have such strong maternal instincts that they will even adopt other moms babies to raise as their own if given the chance. Handle them as much as you can, get them used to the sensation of being handled!


----------



## Shiver (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks! Sometimes it's hard to know what's true and not when you hear conflicting ideas / concepts!


----------



## Rat_Momma17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Im afraid to handle my pinkies in fear of hurting them because they are so small and fragile. Is this normal. Can I just leave them for like 2 or three days before handling them.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Rat momma, no, you really shouldn't. Just pick them up gently and hold them in your hand, then return them to the cage. It's important to check for milk bands every day, too, and watch the health of the babies. Watch for biting momma rats.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

They really need to be conditioned at a young age to have the best possible temperament (not just for us, but skittish pets can't be as happy since people and stimuli, like loud noises, stress them out). People have gotten litters older than that and had them turn out well, but in most cases they need all the help they can get when they aren't from a reputable breeder.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

ema-leigh said:


> Yeah there no problem with you touching the babies. Rats have such strong maternal instincts that they will even adopt other moms babies to raise as their own if given the chance. Handle them as much as you can, get them used to the sensation of being handled!


This also goes for wild animals. Mothers do not abandon their babies just like that. Most people think that they abandon their babies after being handled but the parents just stay away until all humans have gone away. And many tuck their kids away for hours anyways.
Too many animals are turned into our wildlife sanctuary that could have easily be left alone.


----------

